# Myspace coding help...



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 2, 2009)

Im revamping my band's myspace page quite a bit. Looking good so far (IMO) Shuddersome on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads if you'd like to look. I removed all the stock text (About Shuddersome, Members, Influences, Sounds Like etc) so I could replace it with my own.... problem is there is still a gap on the left where the text is...it didn't get rid of it it just hid it. How can I get rid of it or make all my images that replace them move to the left? Basic HTML (Align="left") doesn't work...and I don't know crap about CSS. 2nd question I see some bands that don't have a contact table, but instead have a bar at the top of their page with Add Us, Message, etc. How is this done?


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jun 3, 2009)

More questions! For reference: DIVINE HERESY (New CD July 28th) on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads and AUGURY [NEW SONG AND LAYOUT ONLINE NOW !!!!] on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads 

From what I see all of the images, top banner, contact table links, etc are all made up of a Bunch of images....cut up and put back together by tables?! I would just get someone to do it for us but we are POOR! So we remain a DIY band. Would really like to have our music player centered at the top like that too. That is pretty awesome.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jun 17, 2009)

Anything you see that is out of the realm of typical myspace layout stuff is CSS. Removing the contact is CSS, and adding it at the top is CSS. It is all either laid out in a table, or DIVs (I prefer DIVs) and manually placed with CSS. Any crazy myspace design you see usually has images laid over existing myspace elements using CSS. You can use some CSS to bump the body information or header bar up and down to make room for stuff, and shift some things, but that is about it.

As far as problems with you page, it could be one of two things. Either you have an image on the left or something that is stetching the layout beyond the 800 pixel width, or the background you have does not have at least 800 pixels wide available. The background image could also not be centered and proportioned properly. 

I still owe you another logo concept, have some ideas, just nothing concrete yet. Warm weather and tons of rain means me outside too much doing home landscape maintenance. I will get to it soon I hope.


----------

